# Converting 2 Speed Auto Shifter to 3 Speed



## olde-goat (Feb 1, 2009)

I converted my 2 speed ST 300 to a 3 Speed TH 400 in my 65 GTO. I know that you can buy a shift kit to convert the console shift from 2 speed to 3. Has any one out there had any luck converting the original 2 speed to a 3 speed? Thanks


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Shiftworks.com sells the conversions for the stock shifters. They also make the best cable on the market much better than the GM cables.


----------



## gjones (Oct 8, 2012)

*shifter*

Huh. All I did was modify the bracket at the pan slightly. Kept the old shifter. Still goes into drive and low. When I go to low one, all I need do is press the button, and drop it in. Also, if you're going to switch over, you have to move the crossmember back (bracket to frame weld), shorten your driveshaft (probably), change the yolk, and change the speedometer gear. But the shifter was the easiest part (unless you HAVE to have the 3-2-1 indicator, for asthetics). Good luck.


----------



## olde-goat (Feb 1, 2009)

Thanks for the reply. I would want the 1 2 3 indicator on my console, also I have no brackets on my transmission. I went on line and the 'Shiftworks' kit looks complete and reasonable in price.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

they make quality stuff, i cheaped out and bought the GM cable first...lasted a year, pay the extra few dollars and get the shiftwork cable, night and day difference.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I used SHIFTWORKS kit to convert my 67 Hurst dual gate to a 4spd, OD (4l80e) set up.....great product AND support help!!
:cheers


----------

